# I'm back



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

_Finally all done with the move, and back online .. I missed my computer, I have alot of catching up to do  _


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Indeed! there must be at least a couple of hundred responses to threads and threads themselves to read. You'll have eye-sprain in no time.  Welcome back, Kitten!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Yeah, it's been busy here in your absence. Welcome back.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi SuFi, Welcome back, I just got here myself. Seems like you were missed. It's a great forum.


----------



## Omega (May 24, 2004)

Welcome back darlin', hope you stick around longer this time.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

_Thank you for the warm welcome, I am glad to be back .. don't plan on going away anytime soon _


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Welcome back Kitty!


----------

